
Analyzing JMeter Application Performance Results - stevelamont
http://apmblog.dynatrace.com/2016/04/20/analyzing-jmeter-application-performance-results/
======
AzzieElbab
Step one should have been - dump jmeter for gatling. End of post about
visualization

------
flukus
It looks like JMeter itself has been updated recently which is nice.

It's always been one of those tools I hate using but can't live without
because it's job so well.

~~~
meddlepal
I find JMeter's UX and documentation impenetrable. Every time I've sat down
and tried to use it I've basically given up and just ended up writing some
custom code to run load and soak tests.

~~~
flukus
Did you try to use it or did you go through a tutorial? I find going through a
tutorial on it was necessary, you aren't going to learn via intuitiveness.
Once you "get" it it's pretty good.

I'd love a version that worked better with source control though.

~~~
solipsism
_that worked better with source control though._

How so?

~~~
flukus
Merging is always hard in any machine generated file. I'd prefer to drive it
with a proper script rather than the current ui generated xml file.

~~~
ababab
Taurus sort of does this. [http://gettaurus.org/](http://gettaurus.org/)

~~~
flukus
I'll put it on my list to investigate.

